
Alexa now has over 3000 skills - sharemywin
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazons-alexa-now-has-more-than-3000-skills-2016-9
======
sharemywin
I could see these devices going to $0 as the market grows. If competition
heats up.

I imagine Google, Microsoft,Facebook, and Apple will offer one soon.

What better way to interact with an AI chat bot. And you should be able to
make up the $10-$40 in cost through partnerships.

